# Tattoos?



## Nurd

Yeah..not really. I'm too afraid to do a tattoo, but here is a "fake" tattoo I drew on my little sisters back







This one is just something I drew on paper. I was into the whole tattoo design thing when I was younger. 






Sorry about the quality..they were taken with a web cam.


----------



## bitteraspects

id never get a tattoo. im scared of needles.


----------



## Nurd

I hate the way nurses shove the needle into your arm when you get a vaccine. IT HURTS!


----------



## russrom

I've Got 4 Tatts myself but I am currently without a my camera so I cannot share...(it feels like a sunburn, not too much pain depending on location!)

anyway my roomate has about 15 Tatts and he is scared of sharp objects much less needles! I don't understand it either!


----------



## Nurd

Lol I should make a tattoo post. I wonder if they have made one yet. You should share, I like looking at art people put on their bodies. Can't wait to get mine.


----------



## russrom

Hey Nurd can I join your PROCRASTINATORS group?


----------



## bitteraspects

an old shot of the insides of my elbows. (two of many). lol


----------



## morydd

As soon as I have the money and the design, I plan on getting one. I have this fear of becoming addicted to them though.


----------



## Nurd

Of COURSE you can join...That is..if you ever get around to it. lol

I thought you were scared of needles bitter...?? I love celtic though. Thats what I want to get on my shoulder. (Its a mother daughter bonding experience) my family is a little strange.


----------



## doenoe

there is a tattoo thread in Photo themes. You can find it HERE


----------



## zombiekilla

I have over 10 tattoos myself, they are VERY addicting!!


----------



## bitteraspects

indeed. i also have over 10. not to mention all the piercings. talk about addicting


----------



## zombiekilla

bitteraspects said:
			
		

> indeed. i also have over 10. not to mention all the piercings. talk about addicting


yeah on top of the tats I have 20 piercings! I work in a VERY conservative office and I think if any one from work saw me in my everyday look they wouldnt even recognize me!!!


----------



## brighteyesphotos

I have two and want a third.


----------



## jack lumber

My son ane 2 yr old grandaughter






And one I have which is covering up a nasty scar.


----------



## jack lumber

russrom said:
			
		

> Hey Nurd can I join your PROCRASTINATORS group?


 
Maybe ,but I think you might be waiting a while for a reply

I tried to join paranoiac,s anonymous,but they wouldn't tell me where there meeting place was..


----------



## Nurd

Love the tattoos. Jack are you a scorpio or did you just want the scorpion?


----------



## GrayFox

I have one tattoo, with plans for 3 or 4 more. I love getting tattoos.


----------



## jack lumber

Nurd said:
			
		

> Love the tattoos. Jack are you a scorpio or did you just want the scorpion?


 
Hello Nurd,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,I'm a scorpio, not sure if its a star sign or a curse.!!


----------

